# risky?



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

We recently converted our 29 gallon freshwater biocube to a saltwater tank, and this is the first SW tank either of us have ever tried. The tank is cycled, happy, we really took our time with it, so that we didn't kill anything. We are slowly stocking it, and so far we have a few feather dusters, some zoa polyps, a star polyp, a blue xenia, one cleaner shrimp, one peppermint shrimp, and two mexican turbo snails.
Today, we decided to add a fish. At the LFS, where, I might add, they are (thankfully) more interested in the fish then making a sale, (rare, I know), after some discussion we picked up a magenta dottyback. I know they can be mild to moderately aggressive, and that we can't have anything smaller then this fish, or any other dottybacks, or anything related to the dottyback. What I didn't realize, until I got home, however, and started looking deeper into the subject, is that it seems the dottyback may well eat the shrimp in the tank. Should I reconcile myself to the fact that this is inevitable? Or is it possible that we are going to get lucky and have them co-exist peacefully? Those of you that have had these, what are your experiences?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i havent had this happen personally, but i have had like experiences. if you have animals in your tank that are the prey of other fish, they will become a mean its just a matter of time. i have seen them get alone sometimes in very large setups when they can spot feed but not in a small aquarium


----------

